
Bootrom exploit for all A5 to A11 iPhones and other Apple devices - my123
https://twitter.com/axi0mX/status/1177542201670168576
======
randyrand
What makes the permanent? Is bootrom actually still read-only in iphones?
surprising.

------
lgvln
Can somebody verify this?

